# sentra 02 SER



## whyjay91 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello,

I ran a search for ser 02 problem but only received a handful of posts.

I'm about to buy an 02 sentra ser with about 37k miles on it for my sister. It's a 5 speed and has a nice aftermarket sunroof. It seems like a nice car. 

My question to you SER pros is, "Will I be inundated with problems?" Is there something I should be looking for or should I just stay away from this year?

I have a G35 6mt so I love Nissan products, I'm just concerned with what little I've heard about the 02 problematic year for the sentra SER.

Any help would be great.

Best Regards.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

watch out for the 02 QR25 powered cars. Unless you're paying 8k for it, you're paying too much!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Since it isnt a Spec V, it is prone to fewer problems. Make sure the precatalyst recall was done as well as the ECM recall. If you want to be 100% sure the engine is running good, spend 20 bucks on a UOA (Used Oil Analysis) from Terry Dyson. And consider putting an aftermarket header on the car to avoid any precat problems in the future. Otherwise, the 02 non V's are fine.


----------



## whyjay91 (Feb 15, 2006)

kbb showed 9800 for the car in excellent condition. I was going to pick it up at $9600. Is that really too much?

Thanks Zac. The owner did mention that it went in for a big recall. He knows nothing of cars so couldn't be more specific and mentioned he probably doesn't have the paperwork. Is there a way I can check to see if the precatalyst and ECM recall were completed? Would it be in the Nissan dealership database? Also, would you elaborate on the potential precat problems? Are we just talking about an o2 sensor and/or header issue?

And finally, two more questions (sorry) - what/who is Terry Dyson? And why should I be concerned with the oil? (Chronic internal engine problems?)

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you can call in the VIN to Nissan and they can tell you if its been done.
the UOA can show signs of the precatalyst failure earlier than typical signs because the UOA would pick up metals not supposed to be in the oil. Terry Dyson is Blackstone Lab's specialist and is literally the true expert of oil (big companies use Blackstone). other signs of pre cat problems will be oil being burned in large quantities, overheating, smoke and even fire. if the pre cat does fail, due to engine breaking and lack of an egr valve (iirc), the parts are literally sucked inside the engine, score the cylinder walls, and destroy the seals...this means you need a new engine. it is almost always honored under warranty. a check on the vin will show you if the engine has ever been replaced and what recalls have been done. if the car is in physical good shape and good running shape, then by all means put an aftermarket header on and precat worries are gone. for the mileage and price, i would purchase under the condition the car is well maintained. check the paint closely too for bubbles as nissan paint can tend to suck. if the paint, interior, exterior, and engine are acceptable, the price in my opinion is right.


----------



## whyjay91 (Feb 15, 2006)

Zac said:


> you can call in the VIN to Nissan and they can tell you if its been done.
> the UOA can show signs of the precatalyst failure earlier than typical signs because the UOA would pick up metals not supposed to be in the oil. Terry Dyson is Blackstone Lab's specialist and is literally the true expert of oil (big companies use Blackstone). other signs of pre cat problems will be oil being burned in large quantities, overheating, smoke and even fire. if the pre cat does fail, due to engine breaking and lack of an egr valve (iirc), the parts are literally sucked inside the engine, score the cylinder walls, and destroy the seals...this means you need a new engine. it is almost always honored under warranty. a check on the vin will show you if the engine has ever been replaced and what recalls have been done. if the car is in physical good shape and good running shape, then by all means put an aftermarket header on and precat worries are gone. for the mileage and price, i would purchase under the condition the car is well maintained. check the paint closely too for bubbles as nissan paint can tend to suck. if the paint, interior, exterior, and engine are acceptable, the price in my opinion is right.


Thanks again Zac. I appreciate it. When you say precat, do you mean the exhaust components prior to the Catalytic Converter? I'm just trying to be sure. So if the header fails, then it will basically cause engine failure with this model/year? How would the header be the issue? I can only think of it cracking or something. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

whyjay91 said:


> Thanks again Zac. I appreciate it. When you say precat, do you mean the exhaust components prior to the Catalytic Converter? I'm just trying to be sure. So if the header fails, then it will basically cause engine failure with this model/year? How would the header be the issue? I can only think of it cracking or something.
> 
> Thanks again.


Basically, the car has two catalytic converters. The first one is integrated with the exhaust manifold (header). They tend to break-up inside over time and those particles can get back into the engine, scoring cylinder walls and such. There has been a large amount of threads on this subject if you search around a bit.


----------



## whyjay91 (Feb 15, 2006)

Kindfiend said:


> Basically, the car has two catalytic converters. The first one is integrated with the exhaust manifold (header). They tend to break-up inside over time and those particles can get back into the engine, scoring cylinder walls and such. There has been a large amount of threads on this subject if you search around a bit.



That makes sense. Thanks for the help.

Is there an average time-frame for this cat failure?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

whyjay91 said:


> That makes sense. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Is there an average time-frame for this cat failure?


Not that I know of, there seems to be some debate as to what causes this. Higher octane gas, improper break-in, and excessive engine braking may have an effect on the precat. Also, look out for the butterfly valve screws if that hasn't been mentioned. They need to be locktited so they don't get loose and take a ride through the engine.


----------

